

Ep.io, a new python WSGI hosting company - _Fil_
http://www.aeracode.org/2011/1/11/new-ventures/

======
bigfudge
So, in less than a year we've gone from zero scalable django hosts to 3/4...
The pricing on this looks neat too — they are explicitly saying that small
community sites will likely fit within the free quota, presumably as a loss
leader to get developers to use them for multiple projects?

